# Im having huge issues with my little walter (pics)



## Alexandraboo (Sep 11, 2010)

I have had Walter for about a week and a half now.... and he seems to sleep ALL the time, even at night. He gets up for about an hour between 4-5 am and I am never awake at that time. I even stay up until 2-3 am to see if he wakes up, but no. When I wake him He hisses and bites me, He bites alot. The girl who I bought him from told me he was friendly and diddnt bite at all.
Im having a hard time handling him, even though he is handleable as long as you dont go near his head or mouth because he will bite. He quills up over EVERYTHING, and just seems so unhappy  I just dont know what to do and I hope he will get used to us. In the meantime I will just keep taking him out and trying to spend time with him. I know these things take time, but he is almost 3 years old, Im starting to think that it is just the way he is and the woman lied.
I almost wish I had bought a baby, but I dont regret my walter. I am now his forever home, I just want him to be a happy and healthy hedgehog. Please any advice you have would be great. Im seriously at a loss.

Here are some pictures of Walter in his friendlier state.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

My Basil is at least two and I am his second owner. (Her was originally a petstore hedgie.) 

He will bite if you put fingers in his face and he huffs at everything, so I've learned to keep my fingers away and ignore his huffing because he's never really agitated.

Hedgehogs aren't always the "scratch behind the ear" type. Basil really enjoys just sitting with you and watching tv with very little physical contact. Perhaps Walter is the same way?

Don't be discouraged! Hey, and with a baby you still never know what you're going to get. Also, some hedgies have taken -months- to get used to their new people. Basil took two LONG weeks of spikyness.


----------



## Alexandraboo (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks, I am willing to accept him the way he is. I understand if he is afraid of me he is a little animal, and I can see how someone grabbing and trying to hold him would scare him a bit.
I just really hope he can learn to sit and be nice. He wont even sit, he will try and run off my legs or the couch, and he would fall if I diddnt grab him but when I grab him he bites me and spikes up. Its becoming a not so nice thing


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Definitely don't be discouraged. Just keep spending time with Walter. I know exactly how you are feeling because I went through it (and still am) with my Gizmo. He is one of the Tumbleweeds from the big rescue and I think he may suffer a little from PTSD, but 4 months later he is now showing a little change. He will unball a little bit when I pick him up and he doesn't spike and huff as much; however the second I talk he freaks out and I can't pet him at all. He absolutely hates it. I'm sure Walter will eventually come around it just may take longer than you want. But if you doesn't you just have to accept the type of hedgie he is. Not all humans are social and neither are all hedgies, but that doesn't mean you can't have a bond with him. I still hold Gizmo for 5 minutes every night no matter how much he hates it; I want him to know I love him and I am there for him.

Keep your chin up


----------



## Alexandraboo (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks littlefootsmama I guess it could be a lot worse. I just need to accept him and work with him.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I must say, he is awfully cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Is the room completely dark at night? Is the room quiet?


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

If you can put him on your legs and cover him with a blankie or his hedgie bag he may feel more secure. Especially try using his bedding, because it'll smell like him. Or, hold him on your lap in his hedgie bag too.


----------



## Alexandraboo (Sep 11, 2010)

Ive tried putting his fleece blankets he sleeps wrapped in in the cage on me on my lap, he always wants to run out of them.

and as of last night he has taken up the art of attacking the cat. He isnt afraid of the cat mind you, yet he likes to attack her and bite her to get her to go away. hahah He doesnt even puff up or hiss, just goes at her and bites her.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is he biting her or does he want to chew on her fur? When I used to allow the cat around the hedgehogs, they loved to chew on her fur and they would chew away and then annoint. 

Some hedgehogs are very oral and like to chew on things especially our t-shirts in the armpit or neck area. 

As soon as you get him up, offer him some kibble while he is on you. Sometimes they are hungry as soon as they get up, especially babies and can be bite because they are hungry. 

Some of them have to go potty as soon as they get up and there are some that won't potty on people. Often those who have to potty will be fidgety, not want to be held and will want to run and hide... looking for a place to go. Once they have done their business, they are fine. 

Give him time. You haven't had him very long and he needs to get used to you and you need to figure him out. Often they bite for a reason and we just need to find out why.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd suggest just letting him sit with you in a blanket in your lap while you watch TV or use your computer. That's how I bonded with my Quillamina and Loki.

It hasn't even been two weeks yet, it's normal that he's not used to you. Some hedgehogs, especially those who have been rehomed, can take a very long time to warm up to their new people. Quillamina took more than a year, and she's still making progress even now. Mind you, she was completely neglected for the entire five months that her other people had her, so hers is an extreme case, it rarely takes that long.

Don't give up, Walter will warm up to you eventually. He may never become a real snuggler, but you never know, you might get lucky.


----------

